# A trip down Memory Lane



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I often pop over to Fun to read the threads. I am registered but not a subscriber (and never will be). Well, lets face it, this forum has gone downhill so far that it will never fully recover, I pop over to relieve the boredom. :frown2:

Tonight I looked down the list of members online over there. many of them were former regulars on here. I cannot blame them for jumping ship.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You bored and trying to stir up things a bit yet again.>>
You should get your wallet out and join them.Go on spend some of that coinage you have stuffed under the bed before it turns mouldy. :grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

There is certainly a lot more activity but most of it doesn't have much substance to it, what irritates me is the way a serious thread can be hijacked by juvenile humour for some reason. I do sometimes pm a member with an answer to a question, which you can do as a non paying member.

Kev

ps see you on OAL as well sometimes.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

WildThingsKev said:


> There is certainly a lot more activity but most of it doesn't have much substance to it, what irritates me is the way a serious thread can be hijacked by juvenile humour for some reason. I do sometimes pm a member with an answer to a question, which you can do as a non paying member.
> 
> Kev
> 
> ps see you on OAL as well sometimes.


Yes, I check OAL out daily but rarely post. The retired Colonels and Caravan Club diehards don't like common people joining in. :grin2:

I am going to ignore cabby, he just wants to get his hands on my mouldy money. Fun will not be getting any money (now £15 I believe), I agree with you, it is not my kind of forum for some reason. Fruitcakes is my forum of choice now. There are some really interesting posts on there at the moment, mostly about the people and history of Norfolk. Well worth a look. :smile2:

ps, I did not know about the pm system being available for non-subscribers. Thanks.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now Kev, I have to say that your signature is just fine with me, it tells us what you do without blatant advertising. I would b quite happy if any other trader wished to do that, we could then PM and ask for details. Unfortunately am no longer able to use those items these years, but oh boy what fun.

cabby


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

cabby said:


> Now Kev, I have to say that your signature is just fine with me, it tells us what you do without blatant advertising. I would b quite happy if any other trader wished to do that, we could then PM and ask for details. Unfortunately am no longer able to use those items these years, but oh boy what fun.
> 
> cabby


I added the signature (and changed my name) on the old forum to identify what I did after I'd been unexpectedly changed to a "Trade Member". Now that the trade member title no longer exists it's all a bit irrelevant but there's no point in changing again now.

Kev


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Where's Hobbyfan posting these days? There was a thread about 6 months or so ago on one of the other sites where he was having an amazing set to with a number of other posters!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

peribro said:


> Where's Hobbyfan posting these days? There was a thread about 6 months or so ago on one of the other sites where he was having an amazing set to with a number of other posters!


He is missed by some of us insurgents :wink2:

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

peribro said:


> Where's Hobbyfan posting these days? There was a thread about 6 months or so ago on one of the other sites where he was having an amazing set to with a number of other posters!


He is posting nowhere after being thrown off OAL when they introduced a Moderator. He has been thrown off every forum he was a member of ..... under various names.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Coowee 747*

Isn´t it Illegit*imi not* Illegit*emide.

*Well thats what Mr. Google tells me, or is there something I don´t understand????? 0 Personally I would use English so´s everybody understands>
Jan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> *Coowee 747*
> 
> Isn´t it Illegit*imi not* Illegit*emide.
> 
> ...


Mr Google is a foreigner. :surprise:

Never trust a foreigner. :grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747 said:


> Mr Google is a foreigner. :surprise:
> 
> Never trust a foreigner. :grin2:


Especially one North of Durhan Cathedral - unless he happens to be St. Bede.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Especially one North of Durhan Cathedral - unless he happens to be St. Bede.


I resemble that remark Geoff.

And it is The Venerable Bede ....... as opposed to The Venereal Bazza (from just South of Durham Cathedral). >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think that sort of comment is a bit sick really.>>

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

cabby said:


> I think that sort of comment is a bit sick really.>>
> 
> cabby


Don't be crabby, cabby. :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well

Maybe the site is a bit downhill
But it can only downhill if the posters allow it

It's not an automata site 

So come on, post to keep it going 

I have some very special people on here I'd hate to lose

And many more I'd love to meet

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

747 said:


> I often pop over to Fun to read the threads. I am registered but not a subscriber (and never will be). Well, lets face it, this forum has gone downhill so far that it will never fully recover, I pop over to relieve the boredom. :frown2:
> 
> Tonight I looked down the list of members online over there. many of them were former regulars on here. I cannot blame them for jumping ship.


I am the same, registered but not a subscriber (different user-name though), I did not find the welcome very real, whereas on here the help and advice is non-stop, there it's non-start.

Others may have migrated there, so be it, just because others have done it does not make it right for me.....

As Sandra says, ANY forum totally reflects the members, and the members on here continually go the extra mile to help when it is needed....

I will stay on here until I decide to give up MH or forum use.....

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

:serious: What I would like to know is how you find the time to visit all these other forums? I struggle to keep up with this one.
Jan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> :serious: What I would like to know is how you find the time to visit all these other forums? I struggle to keep up with this one.
> Jan


It's a well known fact that wimmin cannot multi task like men can. :wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

747 said:


> it's a well known fact that wimmin cannot multi task like men can. :wink2:


*Wrong*. cooking, washing, hoovering, dusting, playing with the dogs, checking forum, washing up etc.etc. all this in one morning. Wadda you do?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JanHank said:


> *Wrong*. cooking, washing, hoovering, dusting, playing with the dogs, checking forum, washing up etc.etc. all this in one morning. Wadda you do?


Supervise.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spacerunner said:


> Supervise.


Well thats not multitasking you foolish person.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> *Wrong*. cooking, washing, hoovering, dusting, playing with the dogs, checking forum, washing up etc.etc. all this in one morning. Wadda you do?


I would be criticising your your tardiness and lack of effort.

I would also be annoyed if I had to constantly get out of my armchair to keep you right. :frown2:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Does not Multi tasking mean doing it at the same time?
Misty


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

747 said:


> I would be criticising your your tardiness and lack of effort.
> 
> I would also be annoyed if I had to constantly get out of my armchair to keep you right. :frown2:


Plain English if you please :laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

mistycat said:


> Does not Multi tasking mean doing it at the same time?
> Misty


Don´t complicate matters now, the man is being amused.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Only asked, gees PMT?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

mistycat said:


> Only asked, gees PMT?


Doesn´t that stand for *p*ost *m*enstrual *t*ention ? is that supposed to be you because I´m way out of date. >


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> *Wrong*. cooking, washing, hoovering, dusting, playing with the dogs, checking forum, washing up etc.etc. all this in one morning. Wadda you do?


Well my roles today included;

early morning teas, hanging out washing to dry, breakfast, collecting things from store, driving to town (and back), feeding dog, exercising dog, changing freshwater pump on MH, talking to two companies in UK re buying items from them, preparing lunch (dips and raw veg + bread sticks), after lunch hot drinks, cutting 2 acres out of 2 1/2, entertaining 2 grand-children, bringing in dry(-ish) washing, folding the same, shutting curtains, taking dog for walk, laying table for supper, sorting out wine for supper, clearing table and washing up, oh and using FB,Outlook and MHF as well as confirming hotel booking for next month....

But that was not multi=tasking as most things were one at a time, my only real multi-tasking was listening to my iPod at the same time as cutting the grass (and refueling the tractor)......

Being a mere male does have it's drawbacks.....

Dave:grin2::nerd:0


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Post 1 I often pop over to Fun to read the threads.


Now we're on to bluddy multi tasking 


Talk about thread drift :surprise:


Start a new one without hijacking :surprise:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GEMMY said:


> Post 1 I often pop over to Fun to read the threads.
> 
> Now we're on to bluddy multi tasking
> 
> ...


Don't forget about PMT Gem, you're obviously suffering now :grin2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

dghr272 said:


> Don't forget about PMT Gem, you're obviously suffering now :grin2:


Somebody certainly is

IF a new thread was started I could then IGNORE IT :serious:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

747 said:


> I often pop over to Fun to read the threads. I am registered but not a subscriber (and never will be). Well, lets face it, this forum has gone downhill so far that it will never fully recover, I pop over to relieve the boredom. :frown2:
> 
> Tonight I looked down the list of members online over there. many of them were former regulars on here. I cannot blame them for jumping ship.


OK Gemmy, 
how do I find this Fun forum 747 thinks is better than this one?
Penguin, 
who fed the dog then ?

Note the time I wrote this, dog woke me to go out (not Hans) .
A woman's work is never done, even the dogs know that. >>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Type in motorhome fun Jan

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> *Wrong*. cooking, washing, hoovering, dusting, playing with the dogs, checking forum, washing up etc.etc. all this in one morning. Wadda you do?


And none of them done properly > > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> OK Gemmy,
> how do I find this Fun forum


A few to go at.

Beware of the last one, it's full of nutters, and bad language, can be fun but an acquired taste, many MHF members on there.

http://www.motorhomefun.co.uk

http://www.motorhomeowners.com

http://sbmcc.co.uk

http://motorhomefruitcakes.freeforums.net


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

SO, I have just spent 45 mins looking at the FUN forum.
I like this forum better, didn´t find anything FUNNY on any of the posts I looked at.
What I found interesting was someone called fastpat has made a :-
_Dual cupholder to fit the Ducato dashboard cup holder._ I want one, have to get Hans working on that. :grin2:
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> SO, I have just spent 45 mins looking at the FUN forum.
> I like this forum better, didn´t find anything FUNNY on any of the posts I looked at.
> What I found interesting was someone called fastpat has made a :-
> _Dual cupholder to fit the Ducato dashboard cup holder._ I want one, have to get Hans working on that. :grin2:
> Jan


I made a tray for the central locker in my X250, nice little job for Hans.

It needs a small tongue about 30mm to fit into the out of site lock, shaped up to fit the locker lid, sit's level, big enough for two cups and two side plates, handy to have lunch in the cab.

I did post some pictures ages ago but must have deleted them, simple job though.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Well my roles today included;
> 
> early morning teas, hanging out washing to dry, breakfast, collecting things from store, driving to town (and back), feeding dog, exercising dog, changing freshwater pump on MH, talking to two companies in UK re buying items from them, preparing lunch (dips and raw veg + bread sticks), after lunch hot drinks, cutting 2 acres out of 2 1/2, entertaining 2 grand-children, bringing in dry(-ish) washing, folding the same, shutting curtains, taking dog for walk, laying table for supper, sorting out wine for supper, clearing table and washing up, oh and using FB,Outlook and MHF as well as confirming hotel booking for next month....
> 
> ...


Ooooh, could you multitask more than one wife???

Only joking... my OH is housetrained too... and I let him own the dishwasher AND the washing machine. He makes a good bowl of porridge too!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Post 1 I often pop over to Fun to read the threads.
> 
> Now we're on to bluddy multi tasking
> 
> ...


Back on track... I try reading FUN but it's like watching paint dry... so BORING!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> He makes a good bowl of porridge too!


Not 'mealies' ?

Not my fodder. When I visited the RSA I preferred 'PawPaw' with a squeeze of lemon - still do wherever we are - got some good ones on La Palma, Canaries.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I subbed up to fun earlier in the year to see if it was worth it, but it is very cliquey I made a few posts, but largely got ignored so stuff em.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Ooooh, could you multitask more than one wife???
> 
> Only joking... my OH is housetrained too... and I let him own the dishwasher AND the washing machine. He makes a good bowl of porridge too!


I sometimes envy women with husbands like yours, Hans wouldn´t have a clue how to operate domestic machinery. He has written instructions on the micro-wave,_ how to defrost bread._ *But *if any of these things go wrong he knows how to fix them :laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

747 said:


> I often pop over to Fun to read the threads. I am registered but not a subscriber (and never will be). Well, lets face it, this forum has gone downhill so far that it will never fully recover, I pop over to relieve the boredom. :frown2:
> 
> Tonight I looked down the list of members online over there. many of them were former regulars on here. I cannot blame them for jumping ship.


I think your out voted 747. 
At least 3 maybe 4 of us like it here.
Where else could I go for help, ridicule, abuse, be made fun of, spoken to in tongues like wot cabby does, have someone like that Gemmy get on my wick, find a pardner like Tugboat, someone to support me like Kev does sometimes, a tutor in the fine things of life like Sandra, everyone has something special to contibute.
Jan


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree with 747, when I bought my MH I registered with facts & fun but only subscribed to facts. I do look onto the fun site but there is something about it which doesn't agree with me, maybe it is because it is too twee?
Thinking about it my home is with Facts, I feel much happier here with you guys xxx

Barry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> I agree with 747, when I bought my MH I registered with facts & fun but only subscribed to facts. I do look onto the fun site but there is something about it which doesn't agree with me, maybe it is because it is too twee?
> Thinking about it my home is with Facts, I feel much happier here with you guys xxx
> 
> Barry


It seems you agree with me Barry, not 747 he thinks THIS forum is going down hill as I understand. Or is it me who's got it wrong ?:frown2:
Jan


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Janhank you could be right, just noticed I have gotten through a bottle of wine whilst playing Youtube videos and replying to posts.

Barry


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> It seems you agree with me Barry, not 747 he thinks THIS forum is going down hill as I understand. Or is it me who's got it wrong ?:frown2:
> Jan


A womans place is in the wrong -- Confucius.

A very intelligent and perceptive some idiot named barryD suggested making this forum free for about a year. For once he was right. MHFUN is attracting new members regularly despite subs rising to £15 per annum. We get the occasional one and it will take many years to rebuild a substantial base of regular posters at this rate. I am sure that if the process was speeded up, many old hands would return.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ignore Heathcliffe

He won't leave us

Well here might but I know too many secrets of time on the lonely moors

Don't I babe??

The truth is for all its faults

People are genuine on here

We know each other

Warts and all

Even when people are having a go

We sit back in the knowledge we know them

It's ok, a flash in the pan

It may be boring at times

But it's so reassuring

Sandra Aldra even


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I, as are quite a lot of others, am a member of both forums. It can be interesting seeing the same threads on both sites and the varied responses. This was my first motorhome forum and it seems, after the problems of change of ownership, to be getting better. 
Sue


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

747 said:


> A womans place is in the wrong -- Confucius.
> 
> .


Men who talk a lot often have nothing sensible to say ... Janet says :kiss:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

I am only a member here,
Why
Because a lot have helped me out, one way or another,
i do look in on fun,
and i do like the banter between a few of yous too,
Misty


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

suedew said:


> I, as are quite a lot of others, am a member of both forums. It can be interesting seeing the same threads on both sites and the varied responses. This was my first motorhome forum and it seems, after the problems of change of ownership, to be getting better.
> Sue


I can't comment on how it used to be, but I enjoy this forum very much. Not that I have been a member of any other motor home forum. It's informative, fun and entertaining here and I thank you all.
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's a mad forum

A mixture of completely compassionate 

Helped me though my darkest moments

Knowledgeable people who help sort out problems

Jokers who lift the day

Argumentative ones who kick start 

Moaners, I like the moaners

They tend to be the fun ones 

And all the rest

Who make my day

So many friends I've met, so many yet to meet

Long may it continue
Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Having just retired, again, I am enjoying the forum. It has been a huge help to me in the past and, I hope, I have bee able to contribute a little help sometimes too


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Yes, I check OAL out daily but rarely post. The retired Colonels and Caravan Club diehards don't like common people joining in. :grin2:
> 
> I am going to ignore cabby, he just wants to get his hands on my mouldy money. Fun will not be getting any money (now £15 I believe), I agree with you, it is not my kind of forum for some reason. *Fruitcakes is my forum of choice now.* There are some really interesting posts on there at the moment, mostly about the people and history of Norfolk. Well worth a look. :smile2:
> 
> ps, I did not know about the pm system being available for non-subscribers. Thanks.


For that I have decided to waver the £199.98 invoice I sent you earlier for reposting Rogers (Prof20) clips on another thread which are now Fruitcakes Property.



747 said:


> A womans place is in the wrong -- Confucius.
> 
> A very intelligent and perceptive *some idiot named barryD* suggested making this forum free for about a year. For once he was right. MHFUN is attracting new members regularly despite subs rising to £15 per annum. We get the occasional one and it will take many years to rebuild a substantial base of regular posters at this rate. I am sure that if the process was speeded up, many old hands would return.


However you had to spoil it so now ive sent you another invoice for damages to my good name. £199.98. Plus Vat.

By the way, does anyone know if the Funsters still have a Fatwa out on me?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> For that I have decided to waver the £199.98 invoice I sent you earlier for reposting Rogers (Prof20) clips on another thread which are now Fruitcakes Property.
> 
> However you had to spoil it so now ive sent you another invoice for damages to my good name. £199.98. Plus Vat.
> 
> By the way, does anyone know if the Funsters still have a Fatwa out on me?


If not I'm sure it's just an oversight and some kind soul will suggest it > >


----------

